# Base plates that recieve guide bushings



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hello All:

I've been watching a few episodes of the router workshop and I like the way they make use of guide bushings in the router table. Most of the base plates I am aware of have various types of rings that allow you to adjust the opening for a variety of bit sizes. But I have not really seen plates designed to accept bushings. Or maybe I am missing something. Do the snap in rings accept guide bushings? If not, what plates are designed to accept bushings? Is it possible to cut an appropriate sized opening and countersink with a template? 
If this is readily available info I've missed it so please feel free to just direct me to an appropriate link. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Many of the good plates with the snap in/turn in inserts will let you use the guides in the plate..like the one below, most are setup for the PC type guides, you don't need the bigger ( OP ) guides the norm because the 2 nd . ring will just snap out of the way to let you use the bigger bits.

Router Table Plate

=======



TanOak said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I've been watching a few episodes of the router workshop and I like the way they make use of guide bushings in the router table. Most of the base plates I am aware of have various types of rings that allow you to adjust the opening for a variety of bit sizes. But I have not really seen plates designed to accept bushings. Or maybe I am missing something. Do the snap in rings accept guide bushings? If not, what plates are designed to accept bushings? Is it possible to cut an appropriate sized opening and countersink with a template?
> If this is readily available info I've missed it so please feel free to just direct me to an appropriate link.
> ...


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for that Bob. Now that I look at if carefully with the zoom feature I can see what looks like a step on the inside edge of the smaller insert. Looks like that will work. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

BJ,
I've seen a lot of threads where you recommend this plate (including my thread). Are the rings standard, that is, will most or all rings fit this plate?

I just discovered my Bosch 1617 does not have a PC compatible plate for "standard" bushings. Fortunately, I found the RA1100 adaptor for $5.58 Amazon which allegedly allows the PC fittings. Won't matter once I get the router under the table but for free hand, it's a must.

Burt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Burt

I would say 99 % of them, some Craftsman have a odd ball size. 
That's the down fall with Bosch that's when it's best to use the Milescraft base plate, it will let you use the PC type guides and let you use the bigger bits, up to 2" OD with the same base plate installed.

I will say the RA1100 adaptor is junk , you need to recenter it every time you want to use it..  that can be a drag..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement: Reviews, Prices & more

" Adaptor " comes with the 1211 kit. ▼ and the real plus you can pop it out to make sure you get the brass guide in tight or take it out easy..it that way you don't need to get your fingers in that little hole to lock the brass ring in place.. 
http://www.milescraft.com/product/1216.html
========



Zurt said:


> BJ,
> I've seen a lot of threads where you recommend this plate (including my thread). Are the rings standard, that is, will most or all rings fit this plate?
> 
> I just discovered my Bosch 1617 does not have a PC compatible plate for "standard" bushings. Fortunately, I found the RA1100 adaptor for $5.58 Amazon which allegedly allows the PC fittings. Won't matter once I get the router under the table but for free hand, it's a must.
> ...


----------



## toys4dad (Nov 15, 2010)

router table and guide bushing. i have craftsman table and routers. recently purchased a fast joinery system that uses a 1 1/4 bushing. it will not fit in my old crafteman table with plastic insets so have a couple of options.
new router table 
used router table bosch 1171
peachtree router plate adaptor (basically another tabletop the clamps to my router table)
I have read so much now ithink i am more confused then before.

do not want to break the bank now but thinking the plate and then buying a woodpecker plate and table when i have more funds.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This is what I use for my Bosch 1617:

2004856


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

The trick is to get your hands in to tighten the brass guide lock ring, easy with the Milescraft plate, it's a quick turn and your set to use your router with your PC type guides or the Milescraft ones, one item for many routers and no need to put out more money for both items.. 

=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

toys4dad said:


> router table and guide bushing. i have craftsman table and routers. recently purchased a fast joinery system that uses a 1 1/4 bushing. it will not fit in my old crafteman table with plastic insets so have a couple of options.
> new router table
> used router table bosch 1171
> peachtree router plate adaptor (basically another tabletop the clamps to my router table)
> ...


Hi Warren, I think what you are asking here is how to get your table to work with bushings. First I would check to see if Craftsman has accessory inserts that will take the PC size bushings. My experience with Craftsman suggests that is a long shot at best. If your table is MDF, you can obtain a plate from MLCS for about $30 or one from Harbor Freight for about $20 that comes with such an insert and install that in your table. A picture of your table would give a better idea of what you are facing here. 
In any case, to use bushings with a router table, the router MUST be absolutely centered in the bit opening as that is what the insert/bushing assembly referrences. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## toys4dad (Nov 15, 2010)

tawble has no insert plate, not MDF just an tabletop and four legs. could not find any kind of adptor for bushings. i am going to Rockler (1hr drive) this weekend to see if they have anything or I may come home with a new table. they are offering 25% off any purchase of one item.


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw someone or read in a magazine not to long ago of a person using a plumbers basin wrench to tighten or loosen those hard to reach lock nuts. Haven't tried but just an idea.


----------

